# Delay in lights when turned on



## NestoG510 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just installed six 6" recess led lights. I've notice when flipping switch, there is a slight delay on lights turning on. Any suggestions?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Did you put them on a dimmer?


----------



## NestoG510 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes they are on a dimmer and a three way switch


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

What type of bulb, forward phase or reverse phase dimmer?

Globe bulbs are the worst, Phillips are the best, very little popcorning.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

The dimmers for CFL's, etc. tend to do that. Like a half a second delay right?


----------



## NestoG510 (Dec 29, 2013)

It's is Lithonia Lighting 6 in. Recessed White LED Baffle Downlight


On a "approved dimmer" Lutron Skylark Contour 150-Watt Single Pole / 3-Way CFL LED Dimmer - White


With a 1/2-1 second delay


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

It's normal with those CFL/LED dimmers.


----------



## NestoG510 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thx!!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

NestoG510 said:


> It's is Lithonia Lighting 6 in. Recessed White LED Baffle Downlight
> 
> On a "approved dimmer" Lutron Skylark Contour 150-Watt Single Pole / 3-Way CFL LED Dimmer - White
> 
> With a 1/2-1 second delay


Is it a neutral dimmer?


----------



## luckyshadow (Jun 18, 2005)

its the LED lamp that is the issue. Some brands have a slight delay while others do not.


----------

